# Gypsy Nirvana - Papaya



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2006)

*Well let's just say that this is a strain that is not a favorite in the Grunt's collection. We got two different phenos of this strain. The first one was kind of earthy almost like dirt and the second was a lemon type flavor. I'm not sure where they got the name Papaya from because it doesn't taste or smell nothing like Papaya. If your looking for a killer buzz this is not it. It's a good morning smoke or a good smoke to add hash to but the mind numbing buzz just isn't there. *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn, looks are deceiving!! I've made a mental note to stay away from the Papaya....thanks!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, not really what I was expecting. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

*Don't get me wrong guys it's good smoke and all but once you smoke White Widow or a few of the other killer strains it doesn't compair. Good morning smoke.  *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 10, 2006)

Anything is a good morning smoke!! 

I'm sure that once I start growing some 'designer' herb, that I'll get picky, too.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2006)

Damn!!!! Thats the exact strain I have growing now. Why did you go and do that to me?!? Lol!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Damn!!!! Thats the exact strain I have growing now. Why did you go and do that to me?!? Lol!


*It's good smoke don't get me wrong but once you smoke White Widow it just doesn't compare. Who knows man you may like it better.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, at least I DO KNOW what strain i'm buying next...White Widow! Thanx


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 21, 2006)

What's a good company to get some seeds from for the WW? And speaking of seeds... Dr Chronic sells other company's seeds to? Is that a good way to go?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2006)

Got mine from the doc, 5 days on cc order!


----------



## Tonto (Nov 21, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It's good smoke don't get me wrong but once you smoke White Widow it just doesn't compare. Who knows man you may like it better.  *


 
I've been researching the White strains. Papaya is actually considered one in some circles. 
I received some White seeds a few days ago, I'm germing them now. I red as much about all the strains I could, and the all around winner (on paper) is the one I went with, Snow White. You have any experience with that one, TBG? I'll definitely start a GJ and post my progress, as I got the 400 HPS finally as well.


----------



## Tonto (Nov 21, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> What's a good company to get some seeds from for the WW? And speaking of seeds... Dr Chronic sells other company's seeds to? Is that a good way to go?


 
I would say that the Dr. is the most recommended one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I've been researching the White strains. Papaya is actually considered one in some circles.
> I received some White seeds a few days ago, I'm germing them now. I red as much about all the strains I could, and the all around winner (on paper) is the one I went with, Snow White. You have any experience with that one, TBG? I'll definitely start a GJ and post my progress, as I got the 400 HPS finally as well.


*Sorry Fluid1 we have never grown Snow White before. Stoney Bud grew it a few grows ago you might wanna ask him how it is.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 22, 2006)

What about White Rhino, any experience with this strain?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What about White Rhino, any experience with this strain?


*We grew it awhile back. What do ya wanna know? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 22, 2006)

Is it good smoke? Scale of 1 to 10, where is it? Does it compare to WW? Btw, are the stems on the Papaya purple or am I doing something wrong? Thnx!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Is it good smoke? Scale of 1 to 10, where is it? Does it compare to WW? Btw, are the stems on the Papaya purple or am I doing something wrong? Thnx!


*We would give the White Rhino a 7. White Widow is the most potent bud we have grown to date and would give that a 9. As far as taste and high goes we would go with Northenberry and also give it a 9. Yes we had some purple on our stems. Nothing to worry about IMHO.  *


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 23, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We would give the White Rhino a 7. White Widow is the most potent bud we have grown to date and would give that a 9. As far as taste and high goes we would go with Northenberry and also give it a 9. Yes we had some purple on our stems. Nothing to worry about IMHO.  *


 

What would you say the level of difficulty is to grow the WW? Would you say a newbie could grow it without problems or would you recommend a lil more experience?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 24, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> What would you say the level of difficulty is to grow the WW? Would you say a newbie could grow it without problems or would you recommend a lil more experience?


*White Widow is not hard to grow at all and the bud is flat out killer. IMHO anyone can grow it as long as you have the right set up. Lights, venilation, soil and so on. *


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 24, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *White Widow is not hard to grow at all and the bud is flat out killer. IMHO anyone can grow it as long as you have the right set up. Lights, venilation, soil and so on. *


 
That sounds like that is going to be my friends next plant . I really wish I could try some of these strains at home. But the only way for me to is to purchase seeds, grow them, pick'em, pack'em, fire'em up, come along, and take a hit from the bong... Hey, in B.C. Vancouver Canada do you know if you can just walk in and purchase seeds at a seedbank? Or do they only do mail orders? 

:bong: Thanks for your help.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> That sounds like that is going to be my friends next plant . I really wish I could try some of these strains at home. But the only way for me to is to purchase seeds, grow them, pick'em, pack'em, fire'em up, come along, and take a hit from the bong... Hey, in B.C. Vancouver Canada do you know if you can just walk in and purchase seeds at a seedbank? Or do they only do mail orders?
> 
> :bong: Thanks for your help.


*They ship but i'm not sure if you can walk in and buy as i live in the states.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2006)

TBG, have you ever grown the Aurora indica strain? If so, does it compare  to WW? Thnx again.


----------



## skunk (Dec 6, 2006)

white widow is simply the best. even  body to mind buzz kills pain and makes you wanna cut the lawn. ww is the mother of all white strains anything else thats starts with white is just an ancestor bred to the widow . like white russian cant remember what was bred with the widow to make it ,maybe northern lights or ak 47 but i believe when they do that it sorta declines in thc and adds more of the cbns and cbds for more of a pain killer and less of a head high.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 22, 2007)

Just cut down my 1st Papaya plant yesterday. The smell of it is very different. The look is incredible! If white widow is supposed to be the mother of all white strains I can't wait to see her. This plant was only about 2 ft at harvest and covered in trichs! I say i'll get about an oz dry, I put her into flower at about a month. I'll give a smoke report when she dries. Btw, I have another plant, same strain and about a month older that looks nothing like this one. This one was def indica, very short and squat, fat leaves. My other one is looking more sativa, very skinny leaves and stretching fast.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 26, 2007)

This bud smells good! I think thats where the name stems because the buds have a slightly fruity smell. A very strong odor after cured. Buds aren't dense at all but are covered in triches. The smoke isn't fruity at all! Spicy, sweet if anything. Def an Indica buzz, makes me just want to sit and watch tv, good body buzz. Not too heavy a buzz but stronger than alot of bud i've smoked. Can't give it a rating cus this is the only strain i've smoked that i'm sure of the name...lol. I'd grow it again but I think i'll experiment a lil 1st!


----------

